# Email Folders



## glwalker (Mar 21, 2012)

I have verizon email set up on my Kindle Fire.  I can send and receive emails o.k.  But I can't seem to set up access to standard folders like sent, trash, draft, etc.  I only have an inbox.  Once I send a message I'd like to see it appear in a "sent" Folder.  Can I do this?  If so, how?  I have already tried the options provided in my profile settings.  Thanks for any help on this.


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

I have the SkitMail app and it has Drafts, Inbox, Outbox, Sent, and Trash

The default email that comes on the Fire had a problem with folders so I found this app after trying others.


----------



## glwalker (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Got the app. Installed easily. Like it.

It seems though I have all the folders active, info doesn't seem to be retained after the session is closed.  For example emails I sent from my previous session do not appear the next time I activate the app. Does yours work this way also?

Thanks again.....


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

Have you gone to the folders list when checking and set some of the options within the menu? I have all the default options since I didn't change anything that came on it.

Mine seem to be retained, but not sure what you are finding.


----------



## glwalker (Mar 21, 2012)

yes,  I went with the default options for a while.  No sent box, out box, Trash, etc.  Changed folder options several times.  No success.  Called support, reset all factory settings, no success.

I was wondering if my problems had to do with my Verizon email service and the way the Fire Email app works with the Verizon server.  Do you have Verizon?


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

No I don't have Verizon.  My email comes from Century Link.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

glwalker said:


> yes, I went with the default options for a while. No sent box, out box, Trash, etc. Changed folder options several times. No success. Called support, reset all factory settings, no success.
> 
> I was wondering if my problems had to do with my Verizon email service and the way the Fire Email app works with the Verizon server. Do you have Verizon?


I use the Enhanced Email app with my Verizon account and the folders seem to work fine. I have the app you mentioned, but I haven't used it with my Verizon account...Let me check it out.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I can't get any folders to show at all in SkitMail...for any of my accounts.  I have been using this for my Gmail account but it doesn't show subfolders for it either.  

And am having difficulty finding folder setting options the same way twice?

Betsy


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

Just tried SkitMail, and its pretty decent actually, standard folders work fine for me, i dont have any other personal folder tho. But i do like the app, thanks for the tip


----------

